# Edelbrock performer rpm Intake Manifold (7156)



## Lawddog (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey fellas, 
So as we were trying to get the 66 started after sitting for 20 years, and having issues getting it to start, i ordered a carb intake kit from summit. The kit came with an AVS 2 carb and an intake. we replaced the carb thinking that was the problem, but it ended up being the brand new HEI distributor. The question is, now that i have the carb on and it is running fairly well, should i throw the intake mainfold or leave it with the stock manifold that is on it. If it is going to be more trouble than its worth, ill leave it alone but if will make it run better, than im all for it. 

thee motor is a 421 out of a slightly older Catalina. 

thanks guys, 

V/r Jason


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

My opinion, FWIW is that the Edelbrock Performer RPM will, on a street engine, run _almost as good_ as the stock factory intake. The factory intake is actually really good for street engines, even better if you take the time to port match it and clean up the rough spots in the runners. Better still if you separate the coolant crossover at the front so that when you tighten that small bolt that goes to the notch in the timing cover (which you should always tighten first) it doesn't mess up the port alignment. 

There are others on here who have more direct experience than I do so hopefully someone will jump in.

When I built my engine "the first time" I broke it in on a dyno and had the opportunity to do a back to back comparison between my cleaned up factory manifold and an Edelbrock single plane.
The Edelbrock was slightly down on both power and torque everywhere until it got above 5500 rpm, where it started to show some slight gains.

I haven't tested an RPM myself.

Bear


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The best bang for your buck for the street will always be the 67-72 factory manifold. It was based directly from the 63 Super Duty manifolds used in Pontiac racing. Will fit 65 and up heads.


----------



## Lawddog (Jan 2, 2020)

O52 said:


> The best bang for your buck for the street will always be the 67-72 factory manifold. It was based directly from the 63 Super Duty manifolds used in Pontiac racing. Will fit 65 and up heads.


Im pretty sure mine is the stock one off a 63-65 421 out of a Catalina.


----------

